# Lizard King Slingshots



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a Natural sling made from a *Common Hazel (*_*Corylus avellana) few months ago ,,*_
_*Did a bad paint job but it's a nice target shooter..














*_
_*
*_
_*
*_
_*
*_
_*This one I made yesterday....*_
_*Just to say I allready have Gamekeeper *_Pocket Poacher, but i did't want to mess with it ,, It's a beautiful slingshot , but I needed better grip ..
So I made this








































Hope you like it ,, it's a nice shooter , Realy love the grip ...

Today I found this beautiful Natural ...

*








*
*








*
*it will be a great side shooter , will post photos when i finish it ..*
*L_K*
*
*


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

That new natural looks like it will be very interesting when finished. Do you plan on keeping the extra limbs for the grip like you show in your pic?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work!

I'd use a shell with a live primer though, extra incentive not to get a fork hit


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool looking slingshots


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice natural


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

the natural fork is quite cool. which wood is it?

the second one with the bigger grip is great! good job!


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

Faust said:


> That new natural looks like it will be very interesting when finished. Do you plan on keeping the extra limbs for the grip like you show in your pic?


 .yes. I will keep the extra limbs , the wood is Common Hazel


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All nice! You look you got the fever real good, LOL!


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

ooo yes...I have a Slingshot fever... Ì have a new project . Its called a Suicide Slingshot. Will be posting in new topic...


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

Before 









here is it finished ,, , Bad photos , but will post new as soon as my battery is charged..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The last one is great! nice finish.


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Lizard_King said:


>


how is shooting with this? looks interesting!


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

it shoots very good ,, it has a realy nice grip for side shooting ,,,
will do a video of shooting


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the shape and she looks lethal. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Cool. I'm imagining your thoughts as you first picked that fork up. It must have been like finding a little piece of treasure!


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is new....Before 









And here is it finish


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

Got a new slingshot ,,


----------



## Lizard_King (Jun 13, 2011)

found this pic online ,









this could be easily turn into slingshot with arm rest


----------

